# neighbors house is fumigated .How can we protect ourselfs?



## Rika (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm looking out the door and see shockingly that our neighbors house is fumigated (with vikane). I did some search online. The only thing I found is that a closed house 100 feet away could have 13 time the safe allowable level of the gas. Is that true? What can we do to protect ourselfs and when is the danger the highest?(Our bedroom is directly next to our neighbors house.There is a ca.3 feet high wall between us and the house) . Now while it is fumigated or while they air it out or is it the same? How long is it unsafe? Could there be any longterm effects? My children are 3 and 5 and I'm in the 2nd part of my cycle so I don't know if I'm pregnant eather. Feeling little nervous about the whole thing. Thanks


----------



## kaylee18 (Dec 25, 2005)

If I knew the neighbor's house was scheduled to be fumigated, I would close the house as much as possible and leave the day before. Then I'd come back after the neighboring house had already been vented for at least 12 hours, to open my house as much as possible, and leave again for a couple days.

The fumigation company has to measure the level of fumigant in the neighboring house and not allow entry until the amount has decreased below a specified threshold for safety. I would think that if my house had been closed during the fumigation and venting, then aerated for a couple days, it should be safe to re-enter as well. You can also hire a [different] fumigation company that works with the same chemical to bring their sniffing equipment to evaluate your house's level before re-entering.

Vikane on Wikipedia


----------

